# Can someone explain Utah resorts to me?



## JD_JD_Indy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi

We are intermediate riders who like powdery bowls, tree runs and cruising. Not into park. Will do the occasional black run but prefer cruising on the blue runs or no run at all.

We are coming to the US Feb/Mar 2014 and trying to find the best places for us to snowboard.

Firstly we've been told to stay away from any ski resort on Presidents Week so we will start the weekend after, for 2 weeks.

Our neighbour has relatives in SLC so he is raving about Utah snow (although he doesn't ski or board).

We are used to going to a resort and staying ski-in ski-out for 5-7 days at the one place. Then you can ride all day and just crash at night after a good feed. This doesn't seem to be the go from what I've read about Utah? 

So do people hire a car and drive to different resorts each day from SLC? It sounds like most resorts are too small to stay at and have a reasonable choice of accommodation and dinner...

So far we like the sound of Brighton, Solitude, Snowbasin and Canyons...

Other choice is week in Utah, week in California (Mammoth or Heavenly?).

Advice would be lovely...thanks


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

In my humble opinion...

Hit Snowbird, Brighton, then Snowbasin and The Canyons. It's roughly a 30-1:30 drive to all those resorts from downtown SLC. Downtown SLC is pretty lame compared to real cities but it can be fun. You can stay slope-side at any of those resorts, just not much going there. Hopefully some guys from Utah will chime in, I just visit there sometimes. 

Can't say much about Cali, I went to heavenly once and I thought it sucked. pretty views though. 

No Colorado love?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I you are really going to CA, pretty much anything around Tahoe is better than Heavenly (other than for the partying).


----------



## JD_JD_Indy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm yeh might need to consider Colorado. We like the vibe of staying in a village slope side and this seems more likely in Colorado than Utah. We aren't huge party people but still like varied restaurant choices and a quiet drink at the pub.

Not too keen on driving, wrong side of the road for us plus never driven in snow ourselves! Plus get car sick so once up the windy roads is preferable rather than every day!

Have you got any Colorado recommendations...tree runs, powdery bowls, not fussed on park...nice village vibe?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For full on resort town. Steamboat, Park City, Breckenridge, Vail, South Lake Tahoe, Aspen, Telluride, and many others not mentioned. 

Personally, if you got some hook ups for Salt Lake City, you should go. They have one of the higher snowfall areas in the US. So your chances of hitting some powder are a little higher there. Stellar terrain. I have never had a bad time riding there. If you got to be based by a resort just stay in Park City. Plenty to keep you entertained there.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

As killclimbz said, Park City, and Canyons in particular will give you slope side lodging in UT. 

Another option in CO is Keystone, it's walkable and has shuttles to other parts of Summit County (Breckenridge) and ABasin. Also has night skiing if you're into that sort of thing. You could still snag a season pass and save on $100/day lift tickets:
Keystone Season Pass | A-Basin Season Pass | EpicPass.com


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Abasin is nothing close to what he is looking for. Keystone sure. 

Killz has the best list so far. Jackson hole is also another to consider. Also since your coming from far away you should consider Whistler BC.


----------



## JD_JD_Indy (Sep 24, 2013)

So I've been looking into Telluride. Maybe a bit pricier than what we normally go but hey if we're flying all the way from Perth why not! Pretty good reviews on the terrain too.

Sounds like snow can be a bit hit or miss though...Tempted to wait and see what the season is like. What's the latest you guys would book? Can you still get accommodation if you leave it late or will we pay through the nose and/or get a dive? Plus flights from LA to Montrose are $100pp with Allegiant Air...don't know if it goes crazy closer to the season.

We're warming up to driving to Utah resorts and staying in SLC...

Had a couple of weeks in Whistler and Big White a couple of years back, unreal. We like trying new places though.

Trying to fit a sneaky couple a days in at Tahoe too. Going to visit San Fran and Yosemite and Tahoe looks pretty doable from there!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

wasnt mentioned by squaw valley is nice. also, if you go noorth you could try stevens pass. awesome, awesome place


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Stevens Pass? Really? 

Lot's of ski in ski out lodging there.


Not...


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Stevens Pass? Really?
> 
> Lot's of ski in ski out lodging there.
> 
> ...


oh sorry i forgot about accomodations.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Stevens Pass? Really?
> 
> Lot's of ski in ski out lodging there.
> 
> ...


Funny how people still do this.....oof.

If you have the Cash and are doing the experience, I suggest staying at the mountain. SLC town is fun, but you really have to know where you are going and why. Utah resorts are the most reliable for snow in NAmerica, aside from maybe the Pac NW. Staying in Park City will provide the most fun "Town experience." There is transportation to and from the airport if you don't want to rent a car. (I always suggest renting a car, though...I like the freedom.) If you want to stay at the mountain and are ok with a low-key mountain experience....stay at Solitude or Snowbird. Different places....snowbird has more on and off-mountain stuff.

Tahoe is always a good option. Staying in South Lake is cash-friendly, and Heavenly is good for one day of riding. From there you could also get to places like Kirkwood (a must visit) and Sierra at Tahoe. Unfortunately it is 80 mins from reno airport. 

Jackson Hole and Aspen are also great options......bigger/busier mountain towns than the SLC resort areas.

My Suggestion: If you are traveling with a few friends who are ambitious......

Buy the Mountain Collective....Google it
Fly into Aspen.....Ride Aspen...Drive to SLC..Ride Snowbird.....Drive to JHole....Drive to Tahoe to ride Squaw.....Ride a Day at Homewood for the Lake View (Not a huge mountain but great views).....wander down to Yosemite...be sure to take-in one of the old Oak Forrests AND obviously the waterfalls in the Valley....then enjoy SF. You can Stay Slopeside at all of these resorts. Break the Bank.....it is worth it!!!!

You may need an extra few days to hit this, but it is totally doable in your 2 week window!

EDIT:
Revisiting your posts...I think you'd be good with 4/5 days in Utah, then doing California.....4/5 in Tahoe taking the drive to Yosemite for a day or two then hitting SF. Half Moon Bay is a good little day trip from SF, too. Real good Hostels out that way.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

JD_JD_Indy said:


> So I've been looking into Telluride. Maybe a bit pricier than what we normally go but hey if we're flying all the way from Perth why not! Pretty good reviews on the terrain too.


Spent a little over a week there this past March, absolutely loved the mountain and the town(s). Staying in Mountain Village will be more expensive that staying in Telluride. We stayed at the Telluride Mountainside Inn. I think it was about 95.00 a night. It's about a 5 minute walk down to the free gondola. You can either take all the way to Mountain Village (about 15 minute ride) or if you already have your lift tickets you can get off at the halfway point and start your day that way. There's also 2 other lifts that start in the town of Telluride.

Regarding the timing of late feb/march, we got there March 2nd and everything was open including the gold hill chutes, palmyra and black iron bowl. If you fly into Montrose just take the shuttle to town and back to the (very small) airport when you leave, it's about an hour and a half but not sure what the price would be for a group. We went with the Telluride Express shuttle.

There's no need for a car in Telluride.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Funny how people still do this.....oof.
> 
> 
> My Suggestion: If you are traveling with a few friends who are ambitious......
> ...


That's a lot of driving and takes away from the riding aspect of the trip, imo. 


Come out to Utah and get rowdy. One place no one mentioned was powder mountain. From the terrain you said you liked to ride look it up. It is super fun. Also, it didn't seem like you liked super steep stuff to ride? Snowbird and JH are both pretty steep mountains.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

snowvols said:


> That's a lot of driving and takes away from the riding aspect of the trip, imo.


Meh. It is a ton of driving, but it would be one helluva story to take back home with them. Quite a spread of things to see, why not get the variety if they can swing it.



snowvols said:


> Come out to Utah and get rowdy. One place no one mentioned was powder mountain.


Rowdy and Powder Mountain should not be used in conjunction! There is usually a reason why nobody mentions Pow Mow. It kinda blows. It is remote, sleepy, (neither of which are too bad) lay-out blows, provisions are thin, and it is full of Ogdenites or the new community of Yupsters.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Yupsters.


I'm stealing that.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry to hijack here but i'm interested in something similar. What are the crowds usually like at Jackson Hole? I've heard people say its usually empty, but others say it gets out of control. Whats the go? Anyone spent a season here?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> In my humble opinion...
> 
> Hit Snowbird, Brighton, then Snowbasin and The Canyons. It's roughly a 30-1:30 drive to all those resorts from downtown SLC. Downtown SLC is pretty lame compared to real cities but it can be fun. You can stay slope-side at any of those resorts, just not much going there. Hopefully some guys from Utah will chime in, I just visit there sometimes.
> 
> ...


The fuck would you suggest those? The Canyons? Snowbird I didn't fucking enjoy At ALL. It's such a skiers resort the entire fucking thing is cat tracks. 

I'd hit Brighton, Solitude, PMCC or the Canyons, Snowbasin, and wherever else is getting snow blasted. You can def stay in Park City for ski in/out, and the party scene there is fucking fun.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

snowvols said:


> That's a lot of driving and takes away from the riding aspect of the trip, imo.
> 
> 
> Come out to Utah and get rowdy. One place no one mentioned was powder mountain. From the terrain you said you liked to ride look it up. It is super fun. Also, it didn't seem like you liked super steep stuff to ride? Snowbird and JH are both pretty steep mountains.


I really can't state how much I dislike Snowbird. I regret even going there because my money supported Alta which can burn down for all I care. Steep, icy, really fucking wide and not in a fun way. Just ugh.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> The fuck would you suggest those? The Canyons? Snowbird I didn't fucking enjoy At ALL. It's such a skiers resort the entire fucking thing is cat tracks.
> 
> I'd hit Brighton, Solitude, PMCC or the Canyons, Snowbasin, and wherever else is getting snow blasted. You can def stay in Park City for ski in/out, and the party scene there is fucking fun.


I suggested three of ones you said you'd hit? :dunno:

Snowbird is awesome if you've never hit it before. If it wasn't on a powder day I wouldn't go, but it's steep and has fun terrain! If your a groomer cruiser you wouldn't care for it much I guess. Brighton had a way better vibe though, I'll agree with that! 
I don't think I spent much time on cat tracks at Snowbird at all, just used them to launch off of into the bowls.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I suggested three of ones you said you'd hit? :dunno:
> 
> Snowbird is awesome if you've never hit it before. If it wasn't on a powder day I wouldn't go, but it's steep and has fun terrain! If your a groomer cruiser you wouldn't care for it much I guess. Brighton had a way better vibe though, I'll agree with that!
> I don't think I spent much time on cat tracks at Snowbird at all, just used them to launch off of into the bowls.


I went during an icy fucking bluebird day. The warmth was nice, but like half the runs were shaded and icy...not fun. Sorry didn't mean to come off so strong, just had a negative experience there haha.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

JD_JD_Indy said:


> Trying to fit a sneaky couple a days in at Tahoe too. Going to visit San Fran and Yosemite and Tahoe looks pretty doable from there!


If you have limited time in Tahoe and are going to be in SF, your best choices are Kirkwood and Squaw. I have to warn you though, if you get carsick on windy roads, Kirkwood might be a big hurl-a-thon for you. It is, imho, the best mountain at (near, actually) Tahoe, and there is plenty of fun blue stuff, but it is pretty huge and can be intimidating. Squaw has fun, wide-open stuff too, but it's better if you like to challenge yourself. If you just want to cruise on one of the most beautiful mountains you've ever seen, within an easy drive and close to some decent food, try Homewood. Mostly blues with only two greens heading back to base, and beautiful tree runs.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Snowbird does suck though. At least on 85% of days


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I went during an icy fucking bluebird day. The warmth was nice, but like half the runs were shaded and icy...not fun. Sorry didn't mean to come off so strong, just had a negative experience there haha.


Yeah it would be a shit show on a hard icy day.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah it would be a shit show on a hard icy day.


It's not just the weather. Although that did suck, it's the entire layout. It's too spread out horizontally, too many cat tracks, etc. It's just not fun with so many better other resorts.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> It's too spread out horizontally, too many cat tracks, etc. It's just not fun with so many better other resorts.


Ohh this is just absurd. Explore a little and your opinion should adjust. Otherwise...cool, one less person shredding the bird.
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Snowbird has the worst park setup. It is highly populated, it gets tracked out very fast, is heavily windblown.

It does have some fun terrain but overall it is my 2nd least favorite resort in utah


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Ohh this is just absurd. Explore a little and your opinion should adjust. Otherwise...cool, one less person shredding the bird.
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Keep supporting a resort that actively keeps you out of Alta. I explored the resort. It's big, but it's annoying to get around and for my money Brighton/Solitude are way better. More relaxed, better terrain, less people, easier access, etc.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Keep supporting a resort that actively keeps you out of Alta. I explored the resort. It's big, but it's annoying to get around and for my money Brighton/Solitude are way better. More relaxed, better terrain, less people, easier access, etc.


Agreed, Brighton is a ton of fun and solitude has great terrain, I would go to both before I go to PC or Snowbird, I do think Canyons is pretty good if you want resort living, canyons just likes to rope areas off aimlessly which is really irritating. (at least to me)


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I you are really going to CA, pretty much anything around Tahoe is better than Heavenly (other than for the partying).


Whats bad about heavenly? It looks huge, thought it would be one of the better resorts in Tahoe.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

cav0011 said:


> Snowbird has the worst park setup. It is highly populated, it gets tracked out very fast, is heavily windblown.
> 
> It does have some fun terrain but overall it is my 2nd least favorite resort in utah


You really need to know what a mountain has to offer before you go there. Someone went to the bird for their park? I am truly impressed. :eusa_clap:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

snowvols said:


> You really need to know what a mountain has to offer before you go there. Someone went to the bird for their park? I am truly impressed. :eusa_clap:


I never said that's why i went there. I was just pointing out it is awful.

I have been to snowbird many times unless you go there on the right day at the right time out is one of the worst resorts in Utah


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Keep supporting a resort that actively keeps you out of Alta. I explored the resort. It's big, but it's annoying to get around and for my money Brighton/Solitude are way better. More relaxed, better terrain, less people, easier access, etc.


I gots no problem supporting Snowbird from time to time. No worries that Alta keeps boarders out of their boundaries........if you're not a fan of Snowbird, you're probably not going to be a fan of Alta. 

Main areas of the Bird do get tracked-out pretty quickly. However, there are stash spots that are big and delicious that remain tasty a day or two after a powder day. If you're going on a Powder day there is NO WAY!!! that Brighton is better than Snowbird. (Assuming you get up early enough to beat the LCC traffic.)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jtg said:


> Whats bad about heavenly? It looks huge, thought it would be one of the better resorts in Tahoe.


Heavenly is big, but pretty crowded. The vertical is misleading as most of the rideable (and good rideable terrain is on the upper-portion of the mountain.) Generally, they get much less snow than the other Tahoe resorts due to its location on the eastern side of the sierra crest. That being said, you have to ride Heavenly once or twice just to take it in and enjoy the views!! ABSOLUTELY SPECTACULAR! The tree-riding is pretty tasty, too, so long as there is enough coverage.


----------

